# Ruger mini-14



## .480 (Feb 21, 2006)

Looking at purchasing a Ruger Mini-14 with a collapsing and folding stock.

Is this purchased as a "long gun" or as a "pistol"?

If the stock is open it is over 30 inches long, but
if the stock is folded it is under 30 inches long.

Michigans definition of a pistol is a firearm less than 30 inches in length.

Second question, with a cpl could you transport this weapon in your vehicle, with the stock folded, loaded and uncased?


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

in the UP, you could also use it as a handgun to hunt deer, complete with 30rd mag I think, that there was no magazine capacity limit for the UP, unless it has changed recently. I know someone that had a short AK and did that.

If it is registered as a handgun, then you could use it as you described with a cpl


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

hunt-n-fool said:


> in the UP, you could also use it as a handgun to hunt deer, complete with 30rd mag I think, that there was no magazine capacity limit for the UP, unless it has changed recently. I know someone that had a short AK and did that.


I don't hunt the UP but, was totally unaware of any difference in magazine restrictions anywhere in the State of Michigan.

Please provide a reference.


----------



## hunting fool (Mar 9, 2009)

pistol


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Pistol for registration purposes..

If it's unfolded it would be construed as a rifle for hunting purposes.

"If you use a semi-automatic rifle or a semi-automatic shotgun, other than a .22 caliber rifle or smaller caliber rimfire rifle, the firearm cannot be capable of holding more than *six rounds in the barrel and magazine combined*. This restriction does not apply to bolt-action, lever-action or other firearms that are not semi-automatics."

Would not qualify as a pistol for higher capacity while hunting:
A conventional (smokeless powder) handgun must be .35 caliber or larger and loaded with *straight-walled cartridges* and may be single- or multiple-shot but cannot exceed a maximum capacity of nine rounds in the barrel and magazine combined


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

jimp said:


> Pistol for registration purposes..
> 
> If it's unfolded it would be construed as a rifle for hunting purposes.
> 
> ...


The caliber restriction, ect. applies only in the shotgun zone.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

This should help.

http://www.ag.state.mi.us/opinion/datafiles/1980s/op06280.htm


----------



## .480 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Sib, that is the law that I read. 
I was just hoping for a non mumbo jumbo definition in laymans terms.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

> WEAPONS:
> Firearm fully operable when folded or contracted with length of 30 inches or less as a pistol
> A firearm containing a stock capable of being contracted or folded to an overall length of 30 inches or less and being fully
> operable in such contracted or folded condition is a pistol requiring licensure for purchase, carrying or transport, and is
> ...


Less than 30 inches, license as a pistol, *BUT* if less than 26 inches, it's illegal in Michigan.


----------

